# Dometic fridge



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our son in law had problems with the fridge whilst on holiday

Sometimes wouldn't work

Since it's been on the drive it worked fine on electric hookup and then it didn't

Now it shows no power at all

Checking the manual we found where a 15 amp fuse should be but wasn't 

Putting one in made no difference at all
Dead as a doornail

I guessing it must be a loose connection somewhere which caused intermittent functioning

But where to look???

Aldra


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it only a problem when on EHU? i.e. is it ok on gas and 12v when travelling?

If it's only a problem on 230v then one problem I've come across is that sometimes the fridge just plugs into a normal 3 pin socket. This socket is often located in a cupboard alongside/above or under the fridge. Stuffing bits and pieces into this cupboard can sometimes dislodge the fridge plug and cause intermittent or no 230v to the fridge.

Just a thought!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gone to look but we've got no 12 volt either

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No nothing, 12V, 240V or gas  

Aldra


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The fridge will normally have 2 different 12v supplies to it. The one will only be live when the engine is running and the other will be present all the times (or at least when the 12v services are switched on). This second supply is the one that feeds the fridge control panel and, as you have lost all power to the fridge then this is the one that is probably the issue.

Without a wiring diagram it's difficult to know where to suggest you look but there should be a fuse marked fridge on the main habitation fuseboard. You could check this fuse and the connections to it. Also the connector at the back of the fridge, if you can get at it. 

If you can check the connector at the rear of the fridge with a meter then it should have 12v on it. If it hasn't then it's likely a fuse/wiring fault. If you've got 12v then it could be a fridge control panel fault.

Hopefully someone with the same van as you may come along with some more relevant information.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess there is a fault on the 12 volt side as it will need 12 volt feed to allow it to work on gas or 240 volts.

Edit Philoaks pipped me to it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess we need Rhinoinstalls then to sort it out then

Ill phone Phil tomorrow

Aldra

Thanks for your help


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Dometic Fridge*

They don't like being on a slope,if the drives sloped could be the problem?


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Sandra,

I'd been having similar intermittent problems before my fridge died completely.

Impossible to check operation on gas etc... 'cos panel is dead.

On investigation there is a known problem with condensation on certain Dometic fridges basically buggering up the circuit board.

_Dometic have advised that condensation kits are available to stop pcb's taking on Moisture. on RMD /T models only._

See here:

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Dometic/8-series-fridges/8-series-Condensation-kits/501/

The fridge 12v supply to the control panel is live so no problem there. Oh for the days of simple fridges with simple switches.

Jed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Phil is coming Friday to look and hopefully discover the problem

I'll post the result

aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Sandra. As nothing is working, I am wondering if its gas has departed. If you can light the normal gas system and after taking off the external cover (two dzus screws) to check that the gas is lit and it is still not working as a fridge freezer, this would be a sure indicator that the internal gas needs recharging.

Good luck!

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Alan

There is no power at all 12v or 240 and I guess it needs some power to ignite the gas

Phil is coming on Friday to look at it so if he sorts it I'll post how and what was wrong

It's not an old fridge the van is just out of guarantee , Three years old

sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Phil thinks it's one of two control boards , both cost over 100 pounds each 8O 

We will contact dometic before we order them, don't hold out much hope but a fridge should last longer than 3yrs, especially as it's not in daily use

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sandra:

If the boards are not exchange, hang on to the old one, I'd be happy to have a look at it for you.

Peter


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Phil thinks it's one of two control boards , both cost over 100 pounds each 8O
> 
> We will contact dometic before we order them, don't hold out much hope but a fridge should last longer than 3yrs, especially as it's not in daily use
> 
> Aldra


Hi Sandra,

Did you get your fridge sorted?

Dometic didn't want to know about mine - 6 months out of warranty.

I have been quoted £528 to replace the two boards and install the condensation pack that Dometic have brought out to resolve this known about problem.

Luckily the warranty I received with the van will cover the work.

Jed


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

*Fridge*

Hi what I have found is that when Jet power washing our motorhome sometimes I blast water through the outside panels.
Which means that the water goes into the fridge plug socket, and has same problem as you describe just take off the panel and dry the socket and all works fine.
Mike


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Fridge*



fairways said:


> Hi what I have found is that when Jet power washing our motorhome sometimes I blast water through the outside panels.
> Which means that the water goes into the fridge plug socket, and has same problem as you describe just take off the panel and dry the socket and all works fine.
> Mike


Thanks Mike,

It's the control panel inside the fridge door that has gone on mine. You get a build up of condensation here. The fridge has a frame warming option that is supposed to counter this. Sadly in many cases it doesn't and Dometic, having identified the problem, have brought out a remedial 'anti-condensation' pack.

I never use a pressure washer on the van and keep the hosepipe well clear of the fridge vents.

Jed


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sadly, you live a long way from Lister-Diesel but if you could get the parts to him, it could save you a lot of money. Jedi says it is in the door but whether that means easy access or not, I do not know as myth unit is not the same.

Alan


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

The main PCB is easily accessed taking off the bottom outside vent.
My chap took it out and cleaned off the corroded terminal which had had water ingress from the plastic defrost tray from above.
I have discarded the tray completely and extended the drip tube to discharge outside,as other members on here have done.

All worked fine for last holiday in October.Our van is 30 months old and out of warranty as purchased new in France.

The condensation kit and freezer sealant appears to be for the 2nd PCB which is the control panel between the fridge and freezer which always seems to have moisture on despite using the "warming up " button.

It is again easily accessible taking out 2 screws from this control panel.
Ours was again showing some corrosion.

I contacted Leisure Spares and they offered me the Codensation Kit no 2890347129 for £127.18 + vat and the Freezer Sealant 2951227319 for £13.38 + vat.

So a quote to fit for over £500 seems a bit excessive.

Helen


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Koppersbeat said:


> The main PCB is easily accessed taking off the bottom outside vent.
> My chap took it out and cleaned off the corroded terminal which had had water ingress from the plastic defrost tray from above.
> I have discarded the tray completely and extended the drip tube to discharge outside,as other members on here have done.
> 
> ...


ni
It is the main control panel between fridge and freezer that needs replacing. I think £220 to replace this, the rear pcb and and the condensation kit seems about par (for parts). The rest is 4 hours labour. I believe the fridge may need to come out as the unit at the front does not plug in.. 
£168 - that's a lot to pay just for the condensation unit


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Puts you off Dometic for sure. However, if it's a known fault and only 6 months out of warranty it's clearly not of merchantable quality. 

My fridge was out of warranty ( just) when it stopped working. The condenser had lost its gas. £220 for new condenser and £700 to fit. Eventually Dometic did the decent thing and coughed up. They did try a number of dirty tricks to wiggle out. 

Jason Dalton is the man and have his email if anyone should want it?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

http://citycoolingmanchester.co.uk/


----------

